# Is there an easy way to put someone on your ignore list



## Abraxas (Apr 5, 2010)

Way back when there was a drop down menu that made it easy to put people on the ignore list - is there something similar now and I'm just missing it?


----------



## Nifft (Apr 5, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> Way back when there was a drop down menu that made it easy to put people on the ignore list - is there something similar now and I'm just missing it?



 I think it's in the "public profile".

Both popular and unpopular people have a lot of profile visits. 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## vagabundo (Apr 6, 2010)

Nifft said:


> I think it's in the "public profile".
> 
> Both popular and unpopular people have a lot of profile visits.
> 
> Cheers, -- N




Damn I was wondering why I've had so many profile hits.

It is interesting in that you could be ignored by a large section of the community but never know it. I assume there is no way of knowing if someone is ignoring you.

Could lead to a lonely ENworld existence.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 7, 2010)

Nifft said:


> I think it's in the "public profile".
> 
> Both popular and unpopular people have a lot of profile visits.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



It doesn't appear to be there unless - like i stated earlier - I'm missing something....


----------



## fba827 (Apr 7, 2010)

the only way that i am currently aware of is, going to your account -> go to your ignore list on the left menu bar -> typing in a name.
i know there used to be a drop-down choice for it, but i don't know of any similar choice anymore -- though, i haven't really looked since it's a feature that i don't use...


----------



## Nifft (Apr 7, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> It doesn't appear to be there unless - like i stated earlier - I'm missing something....




Illustration attached.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nifft (Apr 7, 2010)

fba827 said:
			
		

> Some XP for taking the time to explain how I can finally put you on ignore with one-click!



 It's more like 5 clicks (open menu -> select -> open menu -> select -> confirm), but you're quite welcome.

"_Oh wait, he can't hear me_", -- N


----------



## fba827 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nifft said:


> It's more like 5 clicks (open menu -> select -> open menu -> select -> confirm), but you're quite welcome.




Not that I can see what you wrote, but ... stop counting my clicks!  This (and that obnoxious penguin herding you do) is why I want you on ignore to begin with!



*Although the fact that I gave XP for it should have been enough of a clue, in case it needs to be said for some random person reading this, I am completely kidding ... I was only making the joke at Nifft's expense because it was cheap and easy, just like me.  Besides, how can I NOT like anyone whose avatar and title are nods to Linux?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 7, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Illustration attached.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Thanks

I wonder if it would be possible to put this back in the drop down menu when you click on a poster's name again???


----------

